# Buddy has a pacifier



## Buddy's Mom

OK let me know if anyone else has heard of this. Buddy has a toy that has a plastic chain, the last week or so I notice he just holds it in his mouth. Sometimes he bites it but mostly just sits with it in his mouth, today I notices he was taking a nap with it. Does anyone else's bird do this?


----------



## urbandecayno5

I'll see Hank dozing off while chewing things....I'm guessing its relaxing like beak grinding?


----------



## Buddy's Mom

they sure are funny, just like babies. Thanks for the response


----------



## steph84106

My Daisy likes to hang on to the cage bars in front of her and turn her head to the side just enough to grip the edge of her steel food dish... and she takes an amazing nap just like that...lol.


----------



## WhiteCarnation

steph84106 said:


> and she takes an amazing nap just like that...lol.



That sounds adorable!


----------



## RexiesMuM

I have never seen this with any of my flock , it sounds really cute tho hehe


----------



## Fredandiris

Oh yeah, I think the chewing is really relaxing for them. Sometimes Chicken will be chewing a toothpick, and he'll just sit on the corner of the table and close his eyes, all fluffed up.


----------

